
Ask HN: what's going on with HN? - btw0
Can't access it for hours.
======
pg
The server got wedged: it couldn't write to the log file because there were
too many files open. Still not sure why there were so many files open. I've
never seen that error before. But the program that notices when the server is
wedged and kills it didn't catch it in this case, because instead of not
responding it would respond but with an empty page.

~~~
shafqat
What was the exact error? What kind of files were open? If you want to share,
I'm sure lots of us would be interested to hear the details so we know what to
look out for.

~~~
jey
Sounds like the limit for the maximum number of open File Descriptors (FDs)
was reached. On Linux, you can check the limit by doing:

    
    
      cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
    

You can change this limit:

    
    
      echo 100000 > /proc/sys/fs/file-max
    

This limit is also available through the "fs.file-max" sysctl.

The "lsof" tool is great for seeing what FDs a process has open.

Note that FDs are used for more than just regular files: directories, sockets,
pipes, and other file-like objects too.

~~~
axod
Also ulimit and /etc/security/limits.conf

The default for max open files (1024) is ridiculously low. First thing to do
when installing linux, up the max open file limits.

------
delackner
In other news, productivity across the globe spiked today...

~~~
noodle
i have to admit, i only found myself slightly more productive because i was
distracted wondering what was wrong with HN and periodically checking to see
if it was back

------
alaskamiller
You should ask for you money back.

~~~
tuukkah
One good reason to ask about downtime is to learn from other people's troubles
and about their tools.

------
amvp
Welcome back. I missed you.

------
nazgulnarsil
us hackers wouldn't get paid much if computers always behaved themselves.

~~~
jrockway
Is fixing someone's mess really "hacking"?

People will need new stuff regardless of whether or not the old stuff works --
writing the new stuff is "hacking".

~~~
wheels
_Hacking_ 's meaning naturally stems from _manipulating previously existing
stuff_.

------
brandnewlow
Had the same exact problem about 10 days ago, as well.

